# Molly's at the hospital



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

. We had to drive 2 hours to get her back to the hospital. Molly's blood has dropped even lower!she's having to get a blood transfusion. We want leave We're staying here all night in the waiting room,truck ,walking around ,whatever,but we can't leave her. They said it may take 6 hours. She was wobbly legged this morning trying to walk. Please don't forget my baby in your prayers


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheila, I'm sending lots of positive and healing wishes Molly's way. Hang in there my friend. Stay and chat with us to pass the time.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry this has happened, poor baby  ...I would be staying too. I will keep her in my prayers


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sheila...I am keeping Molly in my prayers...hopefully she will bounce back quickly with the transfusion, I would stay there also....such a worry for you....


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My husband is trying to get a little sleep out here in the truck He's got to work tomorrow. She's kinda been limp today. It breaks my heart. And thank y'all so much


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I bet the other babies at home is wondering where mama, daddy and sissy is but my daughter is going to go crawl in bed with them. This transfusion will atleast give us a few weeks to see if the medicine will work. Her breathing is rapid. And now tgey've put her on something else because she's having trouble poo pooing.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I hope she gets better soon! I am sending hope and good wishes your way!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I hope she gets better very soon too. With all of our good vibes combined she has to! 
You are a good mama Sheila, Molly is lucky to have you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am so sorry!

Bless you for being so diligent with her care.

Prayers for all of you.

Please keep us posted as you are able!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking of you and Molly Sheila. Sending some extra hugs your way.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I just saw this, all my prayers and good wishes for Molly and your family.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry. I hope all is okay.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

It's 1:38am. She's got about another hour abd a half to go. Thank you all so much for the prayers ,thoughts and loving words. We wish we could be in there with her!i know she must be scared


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good thoughts to you and Molly! I hope she can return home soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know Sheila, I find that dogs sense when people are helping them. 
I'm sure Molly knows that the Doctors have her best interest at heart. 
I had a rescue not long ago that got here covered in ticks, literally covered,
probably about 50 or so, she let me pull those ticks out of her one by one,
carefully and slowly, and sat patiently through it all. When it comes to
something important they just know. And I'm sure Molly feels very loved 
by her mama too. I'm thinking about your baby girl and hoping for a speedy
recovery. Talk soon.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

You and Molly are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I just logged in and first thread I went to .... sending sweet Molly lots and lots of love, healing and then renewed energy & health in the coming weeks ahead whilst the meds fix her up.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She a lucky girl for having a momma that cares for her so much. I hope everything goes okay with her. 

I'll definitely have Molly in my thoughts and prayers tonight.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi sure hope shes doing better soon as possile


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheila, how is pretty Molly doing? How are you?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just checking in to see if there's any word on Mollys condition...


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Just saw this, I hope All the prayers have helped! I will be sending more! Hugs!!!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Massive positive thoughts sent your way. X


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and Molly I hope everything works out.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I just seen this my thoughts and Prayers are with you. It so hard seeing our baby sick and it all in God's hands have faith.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

We got back home at 5:30am,Mollys still not producing new baby red blood cells BUT,before the transfusion,her blood count was even worse than Tuesday,it was down to a number "12".(It's suppose to be in the 30s) After the transfusion,It went up to "48"!!!!!!!They were very positive with that!They said this may hold her a while til those medicines start to work.They said some come in there at the number 12 and only get a 18 after transfusion,Molly got a 48!By the end of August,we will know where we stand.,and if the meds will work or not.She may need more blood through this,but we are willing to save her.Thank you to every one for all the prayers,thoughts and replys,and a special Thank you to LS!If its her bone marrow has stopped producing then the medincine will not work,but if its just the disease in her bone marrow,everything should go back to normal.We go back next Saturday for more blood work now.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That sounds like great news!! Will still keep praying.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw this thread. Sheila, I'm so sorry Molly & your family had such a tough night, but I'm thankful for the good news of those numbers. I will continue to pray and keep you in my thoughts as well as everyone else. You have a great support system here with people who really care about what you and Molly are going through. Give her a (((big hug))) from Lulu and me.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That's so wonderful! I'm praying that gives her the boost she needs for the meds to kick in. Best of luck, Molly. You and Molly are in my prayers.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tina is right, we do care about Molly and you. I'm glad to hear about her
transfusion results. You are both still in my thoughts, gentle hugs to you 
both and I hope to hear more positive results soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That sounds like progress to me!!! I hope more good news follows. Thanks for the update, I was thinking about Molly all night, worrying. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers! {hugs}


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope Molly is doing ok after her transfusion. Big hugs to both of you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is wonderful news... hopefully, the meds will be able to help her now that she is stronger....keeping her on my prayer list ..


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

That's great news !! will keep her in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lisa T said:


> Massive positive thoughts sent your way. X


Great news about Molly. But now you have to get some rest so that you can be there when she needs you! Hugs to all of you. Get better Molly!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Really hoping Molly pulls through all this. Sounds like a very rough time. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Molly!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so glad you have some positive news for us. I have not posted on any of your threads but have read everyone and have and Molly in my thoughts and prayers. Please continue to keep us updated (((((HUGS)))))


----------

